# When will the Dow hit 50,000?



## Buckeye (Jul 5, 2021)

My guess is September 2027, which is only a little over 5 years away.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2021)

It's insane and it can't be good for most people.  Not that I'm some type of economist, I'm definitely not.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm ready!

The Dow flirted with 1,000 back in January 1966 but didn't actually close above 1,000 until November 1972.  The Dow didn't get a solid footing over 1,000 until the early 80s.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 5, 2021)

Personally I think the Dow will hit 25,000 before it hits 50,000.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 5, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> Personally I think the Dow will hit 25,000 before it hits 50,000.



I agree.  With all the problems this pandemic has created, I'm surprised that the markets haven't cratered in recent months,  I'm watching the CBOE VIX closely, and if it starts going much over 20, I'm probably going to get Very Conservative with our investments.  Personally, I think the "games" the Fed has been playing is the primary reason why a crash hasn't already occurred.  Inflation is also something that must be watched very closely.  Consumer spending has been helping to keep the market strong, but if prices rise much further, that spending may start to dry up.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 5, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> When will the Dow hit 50,000?​


Not in my lifetime.  

But then again there was a time I said that about a lot of other numbers, like 10,000 and 25,000...


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 6, 2021)

We can’t even get tomorrow’s weather right more often than not


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 6, 2021)

BTW, DJIA hit 3,500 in May 1993, and reached 5,000 in November 1995, and 10,000 in March of 1999.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 6, 2021)

Could be the market is reflecting built in inflationary trends which are always ongoing and will revert to mean averages, which of course are always greater over time.  Lets face it, a buck doesn't buy what it used to.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 6, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> Personally I think the Dow will hit 25,000 before it hits 50,000.


Yes, certainly possible.  So when do you think it will reach 50,000??


----------



## Liberty (Jul 6, 2021)

Didi is irritating the Dow today...good ole China can always let 'em suck America in before 
pulling the IPO rugs out.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/didi-slumps-china-regulators-order-082519039.html


----------

